# Anti gay movement.



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It's probably the biggest, most polarized argument on this forum. Half or so of us are super anti gay, burn it with fire, go to hell, no, against.

Half of us or so don't give a sierra.

And a tiny portion of us are supportive.

So here is the question:

In what way does someone being gay DIRECTLY affect you? Any of you?

I'd wager one or two of you is gay/has a child who is gay.

Other than that, how does someone being gay affect you?

I'm not saying it's wrong to disagree, we are all entitled to our opinion.

But I see hipocracy in this.

You can't have a gun because it offends me=foxtrot off
You can't eat meat because it offends me=foxtrot off
You can't hunt because it offends me=foxtrot off
You can't be christian (etc.)because it offends me=foxtrot off
You can't curse because it offends me=foxtrot off
You can't smoke or drink because it offends me=foxtrot off
You can't be gay because it offends me=Totally ok, in fact encouraged hatred.

So what are you afraid of? Are you gonna "catch the gay"?
Are you closet gay and so you hate on gays because you hate yourself?
Did you get "gay" molested and now believe all gays are evil because you mixed it up with a sicko?

None of these are valid arguements.

The bible says gay is bad, therefore you hate gays.

Where is the hatred for female clergy?

For being drunk?
For tattoos?
For smoking?
For failing to do everything your parents ask of you?
For not helping the poor at every opportunity?
For any of the literally HUNDREDS of other things the bible says are bad?

And back to the main question, how does it DIRECTLY affect you?

If you aren't getting hit on by gay people already it isn't going to start now. (Sorry, you aren't their type)

If your neighbor is gay in his own house that's on him. (Don't invite him over)

If your kid meets a gay person, 1. It's your child's choice, not yours. 2. Be a GOOD PARENT and teach him better.

I'll give our favorite anti gun argument right back. You don't like guns, don't own one.

If you don't like gays, don't be one.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

That quote is quite insulting... "if you don't like gays don't be one" implies that its a choice... Its not...

I'm in the don't give a rats category.... As ignorance is bliss (well I don't publicly discuss my bedroom actions... I expect the same in return... Unless we are very well acquainted... Then maybe) 

Yes in all social structures you get homophobes, racists, bigots, anti religious nuts, religious nuts, educated, and uneducated..... 

But there is something else... Instead of getting on the soap box and ranting, how about defend your beliefs on the topics they relate to instead of starting another thread that will cause a heated argument over nothing that has anything to do with prepping (you know what this page was created for) otherwise this board might as well tern into a rainbow forum full of advice on how to "come put" ) 

As this topic is now thrown around more than the new gun control laws that nobama is trying to get through... Or how Isis has made multiple alleged simultaneous assaults on France amd the UK... As well as the middle east, even Ukraine os back on the table but bs news like this os so important and needs to be discussed for months on end....

Some need to get over the *** marriages.. As this focus is taking away time and energy from more important issues....


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1. For SOME it is not a choice. Believe me, I know many gay people who "became" gay for attention, or engage regularly in homosexual acts for attention. 
For ALL it is a choice on whether or not to act on it. (As every action is a choice for every human)
2. My point, is that senseless hatred aimed at ANY group is a waste of energy. Waste and energy are big to preppers (or should be) 
Further, "***" is as insulting as "choice" splinter and log my friend. 

Otherwise, I agree. Discussing gays and gay marriage is a waste of time, it is not prepper related (note this thread is in the section for non prepper related topics), and there are definitely bigger, and more important issues to discuss. However, as the majority of current events have been hashed over already today, I guess we revert back to this. I'm surprised I haven't seen an abortion thread yet.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't give a [email protected] just respect me and I will respect yall

I worked with a couple of them, one was a guy *** the 2 others were girl ones. they did their jobs up to standard.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

well here they wanted to come out on 17 may 2013 , so this happened :














So thousands of us , real georgian man came out and didn't let them do it .
Yes there always were and will be gays and no one is going in their homes and beating them up , do what you want at your home , but coming out in the streets and promoting this kind of things is wrong and we will never let them do it , on the land were thousands and thousands of people died for their religion , died for Christ , fought against many muslims and turks and much more big kingdoms , to save their children and give them good future , on the land were Jesus Christs mother Mary came to spread the religion , we won't let this kind of things happen , until the last of true Georgian man will be alive we won't let them do such things until my last blood drop I will defend my country and my religion from physical enemies and from such things like spreading and promoting LGBT and sh*t ...

After 17may 2013 they are not coming out , they are afraid and sitting at home , if they will come out twice more people will come out.
And the most funny and also sad fact is that on that day the organisation which made that rally recieved 1 milion $ from USA , and this is official fact which was agreed by that organisation leader


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Um... beating up gays is what Jesus taught? I want a copy of your bible. Mine says love thy neighbor as thyself, and do unto others as you would have them do unto you.

Seriously, if your bible is different from mine, I want a copy. I love studying decannonized works, bible varients, non cannon books, etc.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> That quote is quite insulting... "if you don't like gays don't be one" implies that its a choice... Its not...
> 
> I'm in the don't give a rats category.... As ignorance is bliss (well I don't publicly discuss my bedroom actions... I expect the same in return... Unless we are very well acquainted... Then maybe)
> 
> ...


So... question...

If this is an unworthy topic, and we should be talking about prepping, why comment on this thread, but not on my thread about fire starting, posted immediately after this thread?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

NO bible doesn't say that , it says love your enemy , but that doesn't mean that we will let them come out and do what they want !
In older years we had to defend our country and religion from seen enemies , armys of people who wanted to destroy us , so we went against them with swords , now days have come when your enemy doesn't show up like this and tell you what they want to do , so you have to know who wants what to you , homosexuality is wrong which we are told by the religion and it is causing massive lost of people ( Europe nowdays has the half amount of people which they had 10 -20 years ago , why ? because that more gays there are the lest productivity of children is done ) I have read very much secret documents which I fount in my fathers safe , when I asked him were did he get this information he told me that his friend gave it to him , and I personaly know this guy he was ma fathers classmate and he is a businessmen and has quite amount of money and he was asked to join a order which is the son order of masons , he was told that his money will raise whith minimum 400% but he had to do anty orthodox things , so he rejected it .
So to not to talk much the people with "money" who rule practicaly every country want to make people less , they want to leave few hundred milion people on earth , they are against all religions and especialy christian orthodox , they want to destroy everything asosiated with religion and they are serving davil , they are serving the antichrist.
I said my word , I never talk on air , I always talk with facts and proof , you can believe me or you may not , it's your choice .

The amount of diseases that are nowdays have never been earlier , why? becaus they are making it manualy , how do you think there is no cure to cancer? there is they have a cure that can heal any level cancer , they are making these diseases to lessen the population of the earth thats all...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The only thing being gay and prepping have in common is, I suppose, if your gay, you better store more lube? Just pray someone with the heart of a prankster don't go put some sand in it...

The only thing that bugs me, and this is true to anything not just the gay/bi/transgender population, is pride parades and the like. I don't flaunt my sexuality. It's none of anyone else's business but my own. I get there was a lack of acceptance but ffs in Canada you marry and it's been that way for a while. Legally equal. Now can it already. You got what you wanted and to be honest I never cared. 

2 consenting adults is none of my business. So quit trying to make it my business because if you make take the lid off the can your gonna wish you'd just minded your own business.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

chemikle said:


> NO bible doesn't say that , it says love your enemy , but that doesn't mean that we will let them come out and do what they want !
> In older years we had to defend our country and religion from seen enemies , armys of people who wanted to destroy us , so we went against them with swords , now days have come when your enemy doesn't show up like this and tell you what they want to do , so you have to know who wants what to you , homosexuality is wrong which we are told by the religion and it is causing massive lost of people ( Europe nowdays has the half amount of people which they had 10 -20 years ago , why ? because that more gays there are the lest productivity of children is done ) I have read very much secret documents which I fount in my fathers safe , when I asked him were did he get this information he told me that his friend gave it to him , and I personaly know this guy he was ma fathers classmate and he is a businessmen and has quite amount of money and he was asked to join a order which is the son order of masons , he was told that his money will raise whith minimum 400% but he had to do anty orthodox things , so he rejected it .
> So to not to talk much the people with "money" who rule practicaly every country want to make people less , they want to leave few hundred milion people on earth , they are against all religions and especialy christian orthodox , they want to destroy everything asosiated with religion and they are serving davil , they are serving the antichrist.
> I said my word , I never talk on air , I always talk with facts and proof , you can believe me or you may not , it's your choice .
> ...


Mark 12:31 The second is this: 'Love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no commandment greater than these."

Luke 6:31 Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
You were saying?

Or do you mean about beating up gays? So you just do stuff because you like to/hate others.

They are NOT, believe it or not, attacking your religion, but demanding to be treated as human beings with rights. To enjoy the little bit of freedom that you enjoy. To be happy living the way they see appropriate.

They want what you want. To live happily free of persecution. Except they want to do it peacefully, and without unnecessary violence and blind hatred.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The only thing being gay and prepping have in common is, I suppose, if your gay, you better store more lube? Just pray someone with the heart of a prankster don't go put some sand in it...
> 
> The only thing that bugs me, and this is true to anything not just the gay/bi/transgender population, is pride parades and the like. I don't flaunt my sexuality. It's none of anyone else's business but my own. I get there was a lack of acceptance but ffs in Canada you marry and it's been that way for a while. Legally equal. Now can it already. You got what you wanted and to be honest I never cared.
> 
> 2 consenting adults is none of my business. So quit trying to make it my business because if you make take the lid off the can your gonna wish you'd just minded your own business.


Without the parades, and marches, and legal cases, and media coverage, and lobbying, etc. How would they have achieved that legal equality? Blacks had to do the same thing in this country, AND have a whole damn war before they were given rights, same for women. Do you expect anything else?

Don't get me wrong, I freaking hate the marches and parades etc. Not just for gays, for pretty much everything.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is about creating another phony protected class. It is about a group that wants nothing more than to tear down society. Why is one groups rights more important than another's . It is about liberals movement to destroy the church and every member of one.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting, 3 replies, 2 of 3 complaining about not being prepping related, and 0 replies on my two very prepping related threads.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Mark 12:31 The second is this: 'Love your neighbor as yourself.' There is no commandment greater than these."
> 
> Luke 6:31 Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.
> You were saying?
> ...


And? you need to read my post more carefouly and catch the words which you said now , I said that no one will beat you up if your gay , and I'm not saing you can , even here in georgia gays can walk peacfully , do everyday things peacfully , noone will insult a gay for whalking in a cafe or something like that , but when you are gay and you are making a rally on the main street and promoting yourself that is wrong and no one will let you do it , I don't have children but I don't want my 8-12 year old cousins to whatch and hear about this things and when I will have children it will be same I don't want my children to watch this wrong things and this gay promotions , I am saying again NO ONE will do something to you in Georgia because you are gay even if you look like one , even to transvestites or how they are called , but if you come out and make a rally and PROMOTE yourself I won't let you do it , and so will hundreds of thousand man in the city ...


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

So do what you want if it doesn't touch me ,
One story which happened in georgian mountains in november 
two man came in the village and didn't have nowere to stay so ofcourse everyone told them to stay at their homes and they staid in one , the next morning when they wake up and come out of the house they see a bigg table full of food and drinks (ofcourse like all georgians do ) so they were very happy and after having good time singing eating and drinking in the mountains in beautifull area they started kissing eachother on the table , they were gays so of course this is insult of the family which they were staing in , so the man stood up tied them up and threw them in the river 
after someone found them , they were alive and saved , they went staight to the airport when they came out of the river


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So ok, I read more carefully. What I missed was
your dad had super secret documents from "a friend"
Your dad was invited to join the Freemasons and promised a 400% increase on his money.
Your dad's secret documents say Europe's population has decreased by 50% in "15-20 years"
1. Freemasons don't promise income increases, to recruit members or otherwise. (So I'm calling bs)
2. Your dad's super secret documents are bs
3. What's in your dad's super secret documents is bs
Population of Europe
742.5 million (2013)
729.743.000 (1995) 
Taken from actual census data.

So... you were saying again?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Interesting, 3 replies, 2 of 3 complaining about not being prepping related, and 0 replies on my two very prepping related threads.


 This is 100% about being prepared. It is the destruction of our society that will be the Catalyst for SHTF. We are fast approaching a time where there is no right no wrong. No norms to live by. Each group exercising it's own power over others . It can not go on for ever, it will break.
As a people we can over come natural disasters, we can over come attacks from the out side. We will never stand up to a complete moral break down of our society .
Jakthesoldier I know nothing of you and the time you served, I do know about the soldiers that I followed , those I was appointed leader over. most were good people and many were some BA's when need be.. The kind of people you did not want to be on the wrong side of. Most had a good understanding of right and wrong. They played by the rules. No rules all bets are off good luck for the rest of you they will destroy you. The gay dude swing his flag the punk inked head to toe with a joint the phony white girl at the NAACP chicken crap. When the good men no longer see a reason to play by the rules HIDE you are done for.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So ok, I read more carefully. What I missed was
> your dad had super secret documents from "a friend"
> Your dad was invited to join the Freemasons and promised a 400% increase on his money.
> Your dad's secret documents say Europe's population has decreased by 50% in "15-20 years"
> ...


I said my word and i'm done , I don't want to continue this conversation...


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> This is 100% about being prepared. It is the destruction of our society that will be the Catalyst for SHTF. We are fast approaching a time where there is no right no wrong. No norms to live by. Each group exercising it's own power over others . It can not go on for ever, it will break.
> As a people we can over come natural disasters, we can over come attacks from the out side. We will never stand up to a complete moral break down of our society .
> Jakthesoldier I know nothing of you and the time you served, I do know about the soldiers that I followed , those I was appointed leader over. most were good people and many were some BA's when need be.. The kind of people you did not want to be on the wrong side of. Most had a good understanding of right and wrong. They played by the rules. No rules all bets are off good luck for the rest of you they will destroy you. The gay dude swing his flag the punk inked head to toe with a joint the phony white girl at the NAACP chicken crap. When the good men no longer see a reason to play by the rules HIDE you are done for.


I love you for those words !


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> This is 100% about being prepared. It is the destruction of our society that will be the Catalyst for SHTF. We are fast approaching a time where there is no right no wrong. No norms to live by. Each group exercising it's own power over others . It can not go on for ever, it will break.
> As a people we can over come natural disasters, we can over come attacks from the out side. We will never stand up to a complete moral break down of our society .
> Jakthesoldier I know nothing of you and the time you served, I do know about the soldiers that I followed , those I was appointed leader over. most were good people and many were some BA's when need be.. The kind of people you did not want to be on the wrong side of. Most had a good understanding of right and wrong. They played by the rules. No rules all bets are off good luck for the rest of you they will destroy you. The gay dude swing his flag the punk inked head to toe with a joint the phony white girl at the NAACP chicken crap. When the good men no longer see a reason to play by the rules HIDE you are done for.


Statistically 10-30% of those soldiers were gay. Just saying.
also, if you want to talk about how I'm wrong about this not being prep related, why not tell it to the people I was referencing when I stated THEY were complaining it wasn't prep related.

Also, I can cite several European nations whose societies disagree with your statement.

This country wasn't built on religion, or morals.

It was built on ETHICS and FREEDOM. EQUAL treatment of ALL people regardless of race or religion or anything else.

Granted liberal overreach is destroying this country. Regulating everything and "protecting" people from themselves.

But blind hatred for something that doesn't affect you is pointless.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

chemikle said:


> I said my word and i'm done , I don't want to continue this conversation...


And yet you continue to post.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This thread is so gay.

(I couldn't resist :joyous: )

Anyway, I'm not in the bidness to help nor hurt gay people. I fall into the category of "Don't Care". I think there are some gay people on this forum, because there are some that act it. But generally speaking, the gay people that I have encountered have treated me with respect and I treated them with like respect.

One time in my weightlifting days, one of the guys at the gym asked me to spot him on the benchpress. I was busy and another guy jumped in and offerred to help. I continued doing what I was doing then all of a sudden the guy who was benching jumped up and one punched the dude who was spotting him. Spotter dude hit the floor and was curled up in the fetal position holding his eye. I ran over and got between bench press boy and spotter dude and asked what the hell happened? Benchpress boy said that while he was lifting, Spotter Dude pulls down his shorts and leans over with his privates hanging in his face...so he finished the lift and dotted gay boy's eye.

If your'e gonna act gay like Spotter Dude did, that's the kind of gay that I don't particularly care for. That and the militant gay people that are always protesting or demonstrating and walking around with ass-less chaps. But that usually only happens in gay liberal cities.

Oh, just found this little article this a.m. Seems as if the ISIS bunch do not cotton to butt humpers so they toss them off buildings. Thanks for listening;

ISIS Celebrates Gay Love by Tossing 4 Gays from Roof of Building - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

While you guys argue over what the bible says, we are having a lifestyle which i don't agree with was illegally and forced upon a nation today the supreme court is no longer a 3rd branch of the government but a political tool that has started our country down the road to socialism so keep fighting over what bible says what while your government officials took another bite out of the constitution and took us to another step toward the path of dictatorship.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Titan6 said:


> While you guys argue over what the bible says, we are having a lifestyle which i don't agree with was illegally and forced upon a nation today the supreme court is no longer a 3rd branch of the government but a political tool that has started our country down the road to socialism so keep fighting over what bible says what while your government officials took another bite out of the constitution and took us to another step toward the path of dictatorship.


Uh, no. Nobody said you had to be gay. Nobody forced a lifestyle on you.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Lets lighten the mood a bit


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Lets lighten the mood a bit


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not anti gay, I'm anti give them what ever they say they want and special treatment, just like bending over for blacks and the poor little college kids that have a hard time finding that $150,000 dollar a year job to start out with cause they went to college and are now in debt up to their parents eyeballs!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm on the side of supporting. I have no problem with my friends, that love each other, becoming married. Good for them. They are positive, productive people in our community.

We all know marriage sucks!! lol Why shouldn't they suffer along with us?! hehe


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have no problem with anyone who does their thing. The problem is when their thing 
starts to affect me. I believe in a particular way of life, a particular way of worshiping 
God and along with that, I have been taught certain things that I will go to my death 
believing. People will answer to God for their life. It is not mine to judge. The biggest 
problem is that so many militant Gays try to push their beliefs down my throat. I wish 
they would just get on with life and let me get on with mine. God will sort it all out in the end.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

by and large i don't really give a flying crap until they start the militant thing then I get pissed and fight back. When they "target" a baker or other for following their beliefs then that is wrong and I will now stand against them. When they insist that a man can use the bathroom with my daughter then I will fight back against them. When they infringe on my beliefs and liberties I will fight back.

I'm all for live and let live and let them or anyone else do as they please. UNTIL they become militant. And this would apply to ANYONE for ANY cause..

Someone please show me in the constitution where it mentions marriage.. gay or straight. It's a states right issue and now that it's federal, the door is open to stomp our religous freedom. Just wait.. The next issue will be a gay couple wanting ot get married in a baptist church. They will be denied and bring suit against the church for discrimination and viloation of the "law". And what will be the knock on effect of this? Who knows.

Live and let live.. and the militants violate that every day in every way. That's why I'm strongly against this ruling.

This article says it all

Is this New 'Constitutional Right' Really Just a 'Right to Trample' Religious Liberty? - Breitbart


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

What's that old saying...You can please some of the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time. I think that saying is appropriate. 

Myself I am neutral on the matter. While I do see both sides of the issue, I tend to mind my own business and strive to live by the golden rule. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakthesoldier,
So what are you afraid of? Are you gonna "catch the gay"?
Are you closet gay and so you hate on gays because you hate yourself?
Did you get "gay" molested and now believe all gays are evil because you mixed it up with a sicko?

Put me in the "molested by" category, it happened when I was 14. And I believe that homosexuality is wrong, in and of itself.
The guy tried to turn me, you give moral absolution to something that you don't know anything about. 
Are you gay? Have you practiced high moral character because you are gay? If not, why the sanctimonious defense of it?
I have the authority of the Bible when I oppose homosexuality, what do you have? Your high moral opinion of yourself?

You are the typical vapid sort, who uses mind games, in lieu of evidence to support your claim. Because you don't have any evidence.
You see a cause and jump on a bandwagon and I think that you are an empty suit.

If you are true your beliefs, you should turn over your children/grandchildren to the gay community. Because that is what they are after.
And then, it can directly affect you. Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did someone post that statistics show that 10-30% of soldiers in the US Armed Forces are gay? 

I'd like to see that stat because I don't believe it. The general population is approx 2% gay. Why would the Armed Forces be anything but 2% gay plus or minus maybe 1-2 absolute points? 

Now, if he is talking about the French or Iraq or Greek Armed Services I get it...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The boy scouts, the church, the military, lumber industry, steel industry, all 90% gay. Might have something to do with housing men with men and keeping them separate from women. Prison rape comes to mind. There was a media exposé on gay rape in the military. They are so embarrassed and horrified a lot don't report I suppose.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James m said:


> The boy scouts, the church, the military, lumber industry, steel industry, all 90% gay. Might have something to do with housing men with men and keeping them separate from women. Prison rape comes to mind. There was a media exposé on gay rape in the military. They are so embarrassed and horrified a lot don't report I suppose.


It evidently is common for many black men to be "Gay for the Stay" while in Prison. As long as they abstain from gay sex within a few weeks of their release, they do not consider themselves to be gay.

That is a testimony for the stupidity of the lifelong criminal.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So... question...
> 
> If this is an unworthy topic, and we should be talking about prepping, why comment on this thread, but not on my thread about fire starting, posted immediately after this thread?


Because after I responded to this thread I shut my browser down.....

I responded to this thread because this is the only hot topic yesterday and today..... Yet Isis launched a devastating mini campaign, the USA government is attempting to bring the ukrane as a issue again, as well as other directly affecting us news... But this topic is the most popular (unfortunately it was your topic that I blew up at... But how many threads in the last 24-36 hours were created focused around a court decision that in reality dose not directly affect a majority of this board)

Also you implied being gay is a choice.....

That is the way it is, if I have or haven't posted on another topic... Generally its because there is nothing new I can add that has not already been said, or I just jumped off the interwebs for other social activities


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

There is no degree to Sin. All of the things you mentioned are sins.

I do not hate gays, but I do believe it is wrong to "marry" under Holy Matrimony (Biblical) while committing an obvious sin.

You can argue this all day long, but to sin is to dishonor God. We all sin, some of us do it without thinking. Stealing a pen from work, looking at another woman with lust, etc. I am aware of my sinful ways and I do not commit a sin willfully. My free will causes me to act sinfully.

Homosexuality is a sin, no matter how you try to justify it and where the problem is with this particular sin is that the offenders commit WILLFULLY and without remorse.

We are all sinners and we will all be judged. Perhaps God won't see homosexuality as a sin that's for him to decide not me, but I believe what is in the Bible and I believe it's quite clear that homosexuality is an abomination before God, but so is lust, hate, theft.

What I don't like especially is the gay rights folks are trying to get a "protected" status for their behavior and this not only offends me as a Christian, but as an American.

God teaches us to LOVE the person, but hate the sin. I have friends who are gay and they know my feelings about this and we agree to disagree on this.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have friends that are Christian, I don't hold it against them. Hell my wife is Catholic and I don't hold that against her either.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so lucky to have a wonderful wife of 33 years and made it this far! I don't care what 2 people do just don't be in my face with it!
Straight airow here but I know that is no longer popular!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Do what you want with your life, just don't involve me in it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hardcore said:


> I don't give a [email protected] just respect me and I will respect yall
> 
> I worked with a couple of them, one was a guy *** the 2 others were girl ones. they did their jobs up to standard.


this has been approved for preflight consumption.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Jakthesoldier,
> So what are you afraid of? Are you gonna "catch the gay"?
> Are you closet gay and so you hate on gays because you hate yourself?
> Did you get "gay" molested and now believe all gays are evil because you mixed it up with a sicko?
> ...


Nice try. If you were molested at 14 you have 2 thing to blame.
1. The INDIVIDUAL who molested you. Being gay had nothing to do with it, being a sicko did.
2. Parents for allowing you to be in such a situation.

There is no mind game.
You do NOT have the authority of the bible to hate others, even if they are gay.
You DO have the authority of the bible to not be gay yourself. You DO have the authority to not associate yourself with gays. You Do have the authority to love thy neighbor as thyself.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Did someone post that statistics show that 10-30% of soldiers in the US Armed Forces are gay?
> 
> I'd like to see that stat because I don't believe it. The general population is approx 2% gay. Why would the Armed Forces be anything but 2% gay plus or minus maybe 1-2 absolute points?
> 
> Now, if he is talking about the French or Iraq or Greek Armed Services I get it...


I did. And it's 10-30% that's from the army.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Because after I responded to this thread I shut my browser down.....
> 
> I responded to this thread because this is the only hot topic yesterday and today..... Yet Isis launched a devastating mini campaign, the USA government is attempting to bring the ukrane as a issue again, as well as other directly affecting us news... But this topic is the most popular (unfortunately it was your topic that I blew up at... But how many threads in the last 24-36 hours were created focused around a court decision that in reality dose not directly affect a majority of this board)
> 
> ...


Yet I posted several minutes before you responded.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yet I posted several minutes before you responded.


Yet I replied to this post and decided that was enough internet for the day


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Yet I replied to this post and decided that was enough internet for the day


So then I guess the anti gay movement and gay hating are more important to you than prepping.

So why were you complaining this wasn't prep related?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jak,
I do not see where Pheniox stated he hates gays, you are jumping to conclusions on that one. 
As far as the statistics on the army, do you have a link? I do not believe there is that many butt humpers in the US Army.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> So then I guess the anti gay movement and gay hating are more important to you than prepping.
> 
> So why were you complaining this wasn't prep related?


Then educate me... What's this got to do with being prepared??

And also take a look at my location... Time zones do also have a affect on what times I post and takes I hang around....

To the other... What I find more important... Neither.... On one I don't care two hoots about, the other os part of my daily life, (that's homophobia that I couldn't care about by the way... But mis education and believing that been gay is a choice is also a homophobic view point... Similar to the attitude that you can turn a lesbian straight (you as a example, if or if you do not have that attitude is neither here nor there and not worth defending...) or a gay man can be "raped" straight by family - practice common in India)

Each to their own... Still enlighten me on why you felt the need to start a third thread on this same topic that is been discussed aggressively on another 2 threads while thinking that this thread won't also create a shit storm unless that's what you were after to start with??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because you know the courts ruling was wrong based on law does not mean you are anti anything. It means you know the court was making law something they are not allowed to do. But who will stop them .
There was a reason our system was setup this way it was to force Law makes to face the issues of the day and deal with it. Changing society by laws was not suppose to be easy. So now any 5 of 9 judges can make law at any time scary even for a liberal


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Making a moral argument over a political tactic seems to be a good hook and swirly.
Try to ignore people if you can, but the gayschtappo is fair game for everyone, a societal contribution and moral imperative. Besides who knows? Maybe with enough ptactice, maybe those Berkleys will be the first to learn to actually fly? 
These come to mind:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Then educate me... What's this got to do with being prepared??
> 
> And also take a look at my location... Time zones do also have a affect on what times I post and takes I hang around....
> 
> ...


...I posted my fire starting thread several minutes before you responded to this thread.

I'm sorry, I thought plain English would suffice. Didn't think I needed to go kindergarten status.

This thread isn't about gay marriage. It's about the anti gay movement (implied in the title since apparently you missed that)

This thread isn't debating the legality, morality, or spiritual consequences of homosexuality.

This thread is about Christians (mostly) and others acting like hateful, spiteful, intolerant butt nuggets, instead of embracing the teachings of whatever religion they claim to adhere. It is about not being a dick. It is about not hating people who have different lifestyles just because you disagree with them.

It is about the FREEDOM we Americans so cherish. About living however you please that doesn't affect someone else's pursuit of life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.

I'm sorry, if being gay makes someone happy, that is their right as an American as outlined in the Declaration of Independence.

Your opinion is yours. You are absolutely entitled to it.

Again I state:

Don't like gays, don't be gay. Don't associate with gays. Simple.

Your blind hatred goes against the EXACT founding principles you ALL claim to be so adamant about protecting.

And for the record, I am not gay, as evidenced by my fiance being on this page as well (Shoots2live).

I do not offer support to homosexuals, although I also realize that someone else being gay does not, in any way, affect me. I am also aware that being gay does not predispose anyone to other less savory tendencies, such as rape, murder, molestation, theft, aggressive driving, assult, etc.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh yeah sure. When this:








Became this 








Sure. Thanks suckas!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

couldn't help it.....haha
there's no stopping the herd of lemming yeast. It's just a question of whether they go off the cliff first, or just drown in their own poop after all the sugar is eaten up....

(Yeast eat sugar and poop alcohol until they eventually drown in their own poop. Like chinese)


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jak,
> I do not see where Pheniox stated he hates gays, you are jumping to conclusions on that one.
> As far as the statistics on the army, do you have a link? I do not believe there is that many butt humpers in the US Army.


Found this, very enlightening.
Gays in the Military | RAND

I doubt I will find the statistics I was given via "death by power point" anywhere. Military doesn't like revealing it's real numbers on anything.

However I concede that with the available materials, the percentage is closer to 1-3%


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> by and large i don't really give a flying crap until they start the militant thing then I get pissed and fight back. When they "target" a baker or other for following their beliefs then that is wrong and I will now stand against them. When they insist that a man can use the bathroom with my daughter then I will fight back against them. When they infringe on my beliefs and liberties I will fight back.
> 
> I'm all for live and let live and let them or anyone else do as they please. UNTIL they become militant. And this would apply to ANYONE for ANY cause..
> 
> ...


Woah... wait... just re read this.

You are ok with any group until they become militant?

PIRATESAILOR HATES THE FOUNDING FATHERS! AND BLACKS, AND WOMEN! (Joking)

No, seriously, how do you think anyone in this country, besides the British born, gained any equality?

The Patriots were militant.
The Chinese became militant.
The Irish were militant 
The French tried to become militant (couldn't resist)
The blacks were militant.
Women became militant... sort of (guerilla style)

So, I don't see validity in that point.

However, I definitely agree with the no men in the bathroom with women thing. If you have a penis, you are and man. No matter what you wear, or how you think you are in your head. That's not hatred, that's just plain scientific fact.

Oh, and freedom of religion IS protected in the constitution, where as marriage, as you stated, is not.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> However I concede that with the available materials, the percentage is closer to 1-3%


I figured. And I will also state that there is NO Anti-Gay Movement. It is a myth just like the myth that every white person is a racist. Matter of fact, I submit that most militant gays attempt to perpetuate the "anti-gay" movement just like the black race baiters who use a false narrative.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

"Movement"

Sorry


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jak,

I'm curious, we have a lot of threads that make no sense, hell I've started many of them.

But I am trying to figure out what exactly you are trying to communicate. Is there a message that you want to convey or is this just a thread for simple discussion sake?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

In my opinion there is no anti gay movement just three side to the argument Those who support it and believe in it, those who don't care, and those are against it. All three side have always been there but only one side due to political and social engineering reasons have stayed in the main stream Those who agree with it and support it. Now as for me and my opinion I don't believe in or support Homosexuality or gay marriage due to my religion beliefs and convictions, but i don't care or judge what they do since i don't associate with people that live that life style. Like I had said in the past if there was a human being dieing i don't care what their sexual preference is I would try to save them no matter what, I would help them as a human being. What I do have a problem with is a non elective body of government which the supreme court is now making these decisions that states should be making. The next thing I really hate are the intolerable people saying screaming and attacking anyone that don't agree with them all I have to say to you is once the name calling and intolerance to other people beliefs and lifestyles starts you've already lost the argument. The last thing I would like to add is that no one should really be bitching or complaining about the the federal government overreach myself included due to the fact we are allowing them to do this us and we are doing nothing about it and the longer we sit back and watch the more they will take. We have only ourselves to blame. IMHO!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am obviously not gay. I obviously support their RIGHT to marry. It is a right that we each have. When you decide you want to get married there are only 4 things that can legally prevent you from getting married:
1. if you are already married you are ineligable (it doesn't stop everyone but the result is a felony.
2. if you or your intended spouse is not of legal age - that can stop you from getting married.
3. if you or your intended spouse are being coerced - that prevents you from getting married.
4 if you have diminished mental capacity and your guardian has not given their permission - you can get this cleared up through the courts but it can prevent you from getting married

Those are the four things that I have to check before I perform a marriage. Those are the only four things that can be brought up when I ask, "if anyone can give cause why these two people should not be married, speak now or forever hold your peace." (a shotgun held by mom or dad of the bride is a dead giveaway that coercion is being used.  

I spend a great deal of time interviewing the parties, giving them evaluation forms and questionnaires to satisfy myself that this marriage is a good idea before I consent to facilitating the wedding.I sometime do couples counseling to attempt to make the couples aware of what they are getting themselves into. If I believe they are right for each other then I agree to perform the ceremony. I offer post marriage counseling included in my standard fee - it is a big adjustment going from boy-friend / girl-friend to married. And within the first three weeks the couple will need some help adjusting. (even if they have been living together (in sin) for years)

The courts decision didn't make any new law. The supreme court's decision simply recognized a right that was being withheld from a part of the population. There was no unlawful act here. The only thing that changed was that the government at all levels was told that the discrimination could not go on. The governments must recognize marriage as a right that applies equally to all persons.

This ruling doesn't affect any one of you unless you are gay and want to be married. It doesn't affect churches at all because they don't perform civil ceremonies - they perform sacraments of their religion for their members who are in good standing. It doesn't affect your livestock - they are not persons so marriage is out of the question - even "puppy" weddings (which are performed before mating by eccentric owners) are not legal weddings. This ruling does not undermine anyones morals or ethics because in America you do not have a right to push your morals upon other people - each of us has the right to live by our own morals and ethics as long as it doesn't affect the rights of others.

For some this is an affront to their morals - ok, you carrying a gun - or even owning a gun - is an affront to a lot of peoples ethics and morals. They have no more right to push their morals on you than you have to force your morals on gays.
we live in a republic where the rights of an individual are protected against a large majority because we are born with these rights. I know you don't want the government telling you who you can marry so what gives you the power to tell others who they can marry? (if your answer is morals, ethics or religion based would you want the same reasoning used to deny your rights?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

From the preachers mouth.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Jak,
> 
> I'm curious, we have a lot of threads that make no sense, hell I've started many of them.
> 
> But I am trying to figure out what exactly you are trying to communicate. Is there a message that you want to convey or is this just a thread for simple discussion sake?


I guess you didn't read the first post of the last page.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am about as conservative of a Christian (follower of Jesus Christ as you can get).. and I try not to get distracted by the lefts twist of things

Christians (Real Followers of the Messiah) are not anti Gay... they are PRO-Jesus

People fall into two camps when it comes to how we (Christians) are to treat them..

1. People that Claim to be followers but are living a life that is contrary to the word
2. People that are NOT followers of Christ..

1 Corinthians 5:9-12

9 I wrote to you in my letter *not to associate with sexually immoral people*- 10* not at all meaning the people of this world who are immoral*, or the greedy and swindlers, or idolaters. In that case you would have to leave this world. 11 But now I am writing to you that you must *not associate with anyone who claims to be a brother or sister[a] but is sexually immoral or greedy, an idolater or slanderer, a drunkard or swindler. Do not even eat with such people.*

12 What business is it of mine to judge those outside the church? Are you not to judge those inside?

We are not called to judge those outside the church... we are however to judge/correct those that are within or claiming to be within the body (church)

most times the the person that is (name a sinful life style) has a bigger problem..that problem is that they deny Jesus....

My issue is with those that try and claim they are GAY Christians.... By trying to teach that it is OK to be Gay/lesbian/transgender/other??? they are teaching against Jesus

I do not hate them....but I will stand up to correct them if given the opportunity


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I'm NOT solemnizing any same sex "marriages". Far as I care they have these "get married while skydiving" and they can do that - over a volcano.
- You can see your friend in icu
- lord knows the families I've seen, if I think you are that persons real friend, you will be the one signing.
- money games are not restricted to same sex couples, all have to be prudent

But a joke is a joke, of course of course and haha its laughable what people come up with.

Even here. If I has started a thread on evolution of blood diseases there would be one "what?" Post and 2 "nobody cares what you say drunk/crazy/stupid" posts......but start a sordid libtard thread and they're are the longest ones of all.
all unworthy diversion really.


----------

